# Replacement Bulbs For Hot5



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 36" HO T5 fixtures and I need to change the bulbs. I haven't changed the bulbs since I bought them about a year and a half ago. What is the best combo for bulbs I can have? There are 2 bulbs per fixture and I plan to have a lightly plated tank. Thanks for the help all.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Giesemann bulbs are great, but any T5HO bulb will work. Here are my picks:

1. Giesemann PowerChrome Midday T5 Lamps

2. T5 HO Spectralux Fluorescent Bulb 4ft. 6500K


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Two of each or should I mix and match? Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Doesnt really matter, but i would go with two midday bulbs.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

okay cool. thanks man


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

i recently bought a set of lights from craigslist with a 12000k t5 bulb. notice that they dont like it that bright. Is that midday one pretty soft light?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The reason I like the midday bulbs is because they dont look yellow, or green or any other color. They are really natural looking.


----------

